# Cancer...Looms day by day...What do you do?



## Double Trouble (Jun 5, 2012)

I just had a prostate biopsy done because of an inflated PSA number on a couple of blood tests that were done. I have been tormented with the thought of possibly having prostate cancer for a number of week leading up to the biopsy which was done 1 week ago yesterday. The visual screening that was done appears to be very good according to my urologist but the actual test results wont be available for 7 to 10 days. 

I was told at the time that I had my biopsy done that I could not call my urologist for the results and had to wait until my next appointment which is not until Sept 27 to learn the actual lab results of the biopsy even though they will be back before then. I was told directly that I could not call before hand to get my results. Here I am, worrying my ass off and wondering if I have cancer or not. I find it really unfair that they make me wait until my next scheduled doctors visit to learn the results.

I am bi-polar to start and naturally depressed and all I think about is the worst case scenario that could happen to me. Has anyone else run into this situation were they barbarically make you wait for your next appointment in order to get your results? Is this just my doctor trying to ensure that I keep my next appointment so he can collect his fee for the office visit? Excuse me if I sound skeptical but I think this is really unfair that they torture me like this. Has anyone else had this type of scenario play out?


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm a girl so I have no experience with your issue but I will say a prayer on your behalf...


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Having been through cancer myself, as well as my sister's on going stage IV, I can say NO. In fact, I can say HELL NO!

This is bull sh!t! If your doc doesn't want you to get the results except through him, then he needs to give you a few minutes when the results come back.

Call the docs office when the results are in and simply ask for the results. They will say only the doc can give out that info. Then you say, then have him call me. Give him 24 hours then call again and repeat. 

If you live in the US, patient rights dictate you have access to all tests and results...they are yours not your docs.

Good luck!


----------



## bunny23 (May 19, 2011)

Hi, my father has stage 4 cancer.. and has been fighting for 4+ years now. We are waiting for results right now but know that he has been able to work and live is life. Yes we had some hard moments, but he is the same person. So far surgery, radiation and chemo. He has colon cancer.

I worked in oncology and am familiar with prostate cancer.
They have since changed the screening and the PSA is not such an important # and can lead to many unneeded tests..
Are you in a large hospital and seeing someone who works with prostate cancer patients DAILY?
WHO ordered the PSA and Biopsy??
Have they been recording your PSA levels for a few years?
How Old are you?

Typically with prostate cancer it is usually "watch and wait".

Otherwise there is surgery and radiation. 
There have been some recent changes in radiation technology.. you may look up a form of radiation called Calypso Radiation. Here is a link : Calypso Medical | Calypso’s GPS for the Body® technology reduces prostate radiation side effects
I have tons of experience with this machine and know many people who had this type of radiation. It is generally short (6-8 weeks vs 18 weeks if I remember correctly)

Basically you have a "gps chip" implanted, and as you do the radiation the machine knows AT ALL TIMES where the area to be radiated is... so you are never hitting large areas. This gives you targeted treatment and faster radiation times. Because the prostate can "move" while you are getting radiation this is very beneficial. Another form of this similar radiation is called Tomo Therapy (also VERY targeted)
But Calypso is specifically for prostate cancer.

Because the effects of prostate surgery can be very permanent I would 100% suggest that no matter what the results you see a good 2-3 prostate cancer experts.

Just know that the PSA should NOT be used as a predictor of cancer anymore.. or at least not the only one...

You will get through no matter what happens! And if you need any help when you get the results I am happy to point you in the right direction. Depending where you live I may have a few good suggestions for you.


----------



## Syco (Sep 25, 2013)

My thoughts are with you.


----------

